# Need to borrow etrex computer cable



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I have old etrex that screen is not readable, but I have ten years of waypoints that I need to transfer to my computer. I am located in Youngstown area and would like to borrow for one or two days. Or if you can tell me what to buy at amazon I will do. I have laptop and was told I need a part with cable to make this work, hope someone can help. I want to add these waypoints to my etrex venture.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Not sure what you need as you got me in a confuse but I may have the cable your after. called a cross over that uses the printer port( parrel port ) and can connect to computer to be as one. now to another thing LOL I been taking all the info and windows off HDs in or out a computer and set them up. no matter what the windows be or computer modle or desktop or laptop. You see I fix computers since day one when they hit the market. was only computer guy who could fix commodores till they stop the socket mounting and soldered the ICs in the bother board and even commodore could not fix it. LOL I am what you call a master computer man not just a kid fulling with these.if I can not do what you need done no one else can. try me and see LOL was my moto not like the others that was. " computer broke - don't cuss call us and after we try fix it you will have good reason to buy a new one " LOL


----------

